

Gun Violence charted - ianz
http://ianzapolsky.com/blog/gun-violence/

======
jmcguckin
Hmm, I think there's something seriously wrong with this story and graph. I
think there's always been plenty of one-on-one violence at schools. Either
with guns or knives. I think what people really worry about are the shootings
where someone wants to massacre a lot of people, not just the football jock
that made his life miserable.

